# Canada's Coral Auction House



## tracy.vandersluis (Nov 15, 2014)

Join the Facebook group ...
Canada's Coral Auction House
A place to auction frags, colonies, dry goods, equipment. 

A great way to reach a bunch of reefers and share aquaculture livestock. 

Check it out !


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

um...

Doesn't that already happen here?


----------



## tracy.vandersluis (Nov 15, 2014)

Not everyone is on this page .. do people auction here ? There is a huge amount of people on Facebook tho ... the more we share the better imho


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Do people still use Facebook?


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

TBemba said:


> Do people still use Facebook?


My thoughts exactly. Kind of seemed like a passing fad.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Joined the group. Great idea. I look forward to see what hits the Block as the group grows.
Cheers.


----------



## tracy.vandersluis (Nov 15, 2014)

There are a huge amount of reefers on fb ... the best we can do is share our aquaculture coral


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Any URL link?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I prefer not not see this add in SW sale section. It will bump all other adds to the bottom, due to the several comments

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I personally prefer to keep that in the forum, it's just a much better medium in my opinion for fishkeepers. I Have never liked how things are organized in facebook.... 

Just my thoughts.....

Are they putting GTA Aquaria link on their facebook page???


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

notclear said:


> Any URL link?


https://www.facebook.com/groups/1588331091412274/



sig said:


> I prefer not not see this add in SW sale section. It will bump all other adds to the bottom, due to the several comments


You're right, maybe the MODS could move this to "General Market Place Discussion" please


joel.c said:


> um...
> 
> Doesn't that already happen here?


Not really, never seen an auction.



TBemba said:


> Do people still use Facebook?


They do.



c31979839 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Kind of seemed like a passing fad.


hahaha!



tracy.vandersluis said:


> There are a huge amount of reefers on fb ... the best we can do is share our aquaculture coral


Indeed.



fish_luva said:


> I personally prefer to keep that in the forum, it's just a much better medium in my opinion for fishkeepers. I Have never liked how things are organized in facebook....
> 
> Just my thoughts.....
> 
> Are they putting GTA Aquaria link on their facebook page???


Why would/should they put a GTAA link? 
It appears that this is NOT a commercial venture, it appears to just be a FB group for reefers to buy and sell frags and equipment. As someone who can never have too many venues of "classifieds" to look for deals I totally welcome yet another place I can browse for stuff.... I think it's a swell idea.


----------



## tracy.vandersluis (Nov 15, 2014)

Just an update .. the group has over 120 member in 3 days and the auctions are progressing nicely with lots of positives . There is never enough exposure 
😀


----------

